# NC-STANLEY-Flat Coat. Ret. Missing or stolen - reward!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NC-Flat Coat. Ret. LOST OR STOLEN-HELP!! 


Have you seen me?*

*MISSING SINCE DECEMBER 9TH!!*

“Stanley’s” family misses him very much. Stanley is a 2 yr old, 70lb black flat coated retreiver. He got lost tuesday, *december 9th from brackenridge (fuquay-varina/holly springs area in North Carolina. If you see him, please call 919-906-6412. 
[email protected]
Reward offered!!!!!*


*HIS PARENTS ARE COMBING THE WORDS AND STREAMS FOR STANLEY AND CRYING!! 
PLEASE CALL THE PHONE # ABOVE AND SEND AN EMAIL IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO ON STANLEY!!*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please if you are in North Carolina or nearby*

Please if you are in North Carolina or nearby
Please be on the LOOKOUT FOR STANLEY.

Got this heartbreaking email from Karin the owner...how sad to lose your beloved animal-I would be beside myself!

We will never give up. I love that dog. I see him everywhere in my house. We 
will put more ham out today in some different places. It is supposed to get 
continually warmer for the next few days. 

While the woods looks big from the air is is not actually as far as I thought. 
With his nose he should be able to smell food in the neighborhoods. I've always 
heard miracle stories about dogs returning and I just keep praying for one. 

I can't tell you how many times he jumped in our friends cars when they came to 
pick up or drop off. We always had to warn people. He would jump right in the 
front seat (or driver's seat) like a person. 

I am not looking forward to Christmas very much, in fact, I have not even 
finished shopping. It has been impossible to get in the spirit. This will be 
my First Christmas since 1991 without a Flat-Coat. Adam, Sami and Kristina have 
never had one. We always get a good laugh when both dogs sit in the middle of 
the presents, Stanley usually right on top of someone's lap. The first 
Christmas he ate is food so quickly he threw up right in the middle of the 
living room as we were video taping the present opening. We all laughed so hard 
because of course, Stanley was completely unphased, tail still wagging. 

Tonight at the candlelight service, my candle wll be for two comings, Jesus and 
Stanley. Seems a little funny, but I know God understands. 

Merry Christmas. Hug your flatties for me. 

Karin
[email protected]


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sending prayers that you find Stanley or he finds his way back home. I can only imagine how hard it must be for you. Keep us posted....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bump!!

For stanley!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Sent a message to my sister-in-law who lives near Fuquay-Varina.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

Have they posted anything on dogdetective.com yet?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Aug. McCrae's Mom.

Yes, he is posted on Dog Detective. The owners are despondent.
There is a reward for Stanley's return.
They have put on humane traps for him and have SEARCHED AND SEARCHED.
I told them to keep their eyes open on Petfinder at all the shelters in NC and the Flat Coat Rescue and Golden Ret. Rescue.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Any news on Stanley?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I posted an ad for him on Craigslist on the 23rd or 24th. I never even got one hit on the ad. I have been keeping an eye on the local lost and found ads along with Craigslist.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Has this information been sent to flat coat rescue???? I am going to forward this to FCR rescue as she is a close friend of mine .... 
s


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please Please send to Flat Coat Rescue.

Owners are just despondent!


----------

